# Any Steelies left in the Rocky?



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was thinking about heading up to the rock in the morning but wasnt sure if the fish are all back out in the lake yet. Only got one so far this year and was wondering what spots to target if i decide to go and what baits to fish? Last two times out i got skunked using jigs and spwan sacs so im not sure what else i should use or if im just presenting the bait wrong or in the wrong spots? Any advice would be really great. Thanks, Chad


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes the fish are still there. With the flow at 740 and rising, and the weather for the week not looking good. Your going to wanna wait until the river is fishable to head out.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the gauges for the Rocky are malfunctioning. The temp. gauge is all over the place and the flow bottomed out on Friday and started to rise through Saturday and Sunday. I could be wrong, but it doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

even if its messed up its got to be high with all the rain lately.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

fished yesterday afternoon by the boat ramps and first riffle for 2 hours. nothing to show flow and color were very good. saw a lot of fish breaking water by the marina ,just never got a good look to see if they were steel.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> fished yesterday afternoon by the boat ramps and first riffle for 2 hours. nothing to show flow and color were very good. saw a lot of fish breaking water by the marina ,just never got a good look to see if they were steel.


Steelies, suckers and carp were rolling the other day. You see any shiners while you were there Van?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ChadPro67 said:


> Was thinking about heading up to the rock in the morning but wasnt sure if the fish are all back out in the lake yet. Only got one so far this year and was wondering what spots to target if i decide to go and what baits to fish? Last two times out i got skunked using jigs and spwan sacs so im not sure what else i should use or if im just presenting the bait wrong or in the wrong spots? Any advice would be really great. Thanks, Chad


ChadPro67,

The fish are still definitely there. With this recent rain bringing the river way up some of those fish that are done spawning will be heading back to the lake, but others will push further up the river, and more steelhead from the lake will make their way into the river. 

Spawn sacks and jigs are generally the most effective offerings for catching steel, so I'd suggest you stick with those for now at least. Make sure you're using good eggs though! Don't waste your money on the oil packed eggs in the jars on the shelves of the big box stores. You need to use steelhead eggs, or fresh or properly cured salmon eggs (which can be found at Erie Outfitters or in the refridgerator at big box stores like Gander Mountain). Use flourocarbon leader line, and make sure that your bait is drifting down near the bottom. Keep as much line up off of the water as possible to maintain a more natural drift (float should be moving in line with current not across it). I mostly use maribou jigs as they have the best movement in the water and I prefer to tip my jigs with Gulp Waxies, but many people tip them with live maggots or waxworms.

Look for deeper water in the lower stretches of the river to hold more of the fresh chrome fish. Spawning fish (which won't be very interested in any of your offerings) can be found in the shallow riffles with gravel bottoms (the redds), but in the deeper water directly behind these spawners you can usually find plenty of fish very eager to bite just about anything. 

Good luck.

John


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Steelies, suckers and carp were rolling the other day. You see any shiners while you were there Van?


Saw some carp today, almost netted 2 of them and yes there are some shiners in there!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You get enough for me too?????!!!!!!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the help! I didnt get a chance to go on monday like i had planned but the weather was bad and i didnt feel like getting soaked lol. Im going to try again for this saturday and it looks like great weather maybe i'll get lucky and catch a few. Thanks again, Chad


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> You get enough for me too?????!!!!!!


I actually miscounted and was over by a couple. They are yours if you want them!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Saw some carp today, almost netted 2 of them and yes there are some shiners in there!



really off topic but did the carp look pretty active and feeding or just kind of hanging out. Great change of pace from the steelies on the fly rod.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

AnthHol said:


> really off topic but did the carp look pretty active and feeding or just kind of hanging out. Great change of pace from the steelies on the fly rod.


Couldn't really tell what they were doing today because of water clarity but I did see some activity a couple days ago and I saw one caught be a fly guy. They should really get going with this warm up that is coming. Good luck!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if the rivers calm down some and we should get another shot at um. but then they are gonna leave after that...


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Couldn't really tell what they were doing today because of water clarity but I did see some activity a couple days ago and I saw one caught be a fly guy. They should really get going with this warm up that is coming. Good luck!


Thanks, thats just what i was looking for.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

AnthHol said:


> really off topic but did the carp look pretty active and feeding or just kind of hanging out. Great change of pace from the steelies on the fly rod.





BigDaddy300 said:


> Couldn't really tell what they were doing today because of water clarity but I did see some activity a couple days ago and I saw one caught be a fly guy. They should really get going with this warm up that is coming. Good luck!


The carp were very active today on the Rock. I saw several carp jump completely out of the water (chasing minnows I would guess).








I caught my first carp of the year on a white and gray jig. Was quite a surprise.









I caught my first smallie of the year today too. 








Caught it on a _'bass bead'_  beneath an egg sack.

Was cool to catch these 'bonus' fish in between the steelhead today. 

John


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice fish jojo, great to see the carp and smallies are starting to get in and get active. Soon enough the river will be filled with smallies and carp and the banks will be empty.. but hey tight lines to everyone the rest of the way out.


----------

